# When will the new Hope hubs come out?



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm due to get a new set of Hope hubs to replace my Pro 2's from 2012. Should I go for the black friday sales now or wait until the new Hope models come out in the summer?

This is based off a rumor I heard when I was in the UK a couple of years ago that a totally new Hope mtb model was due to for release in 2021.

My Hope Pro 2's are still going strong but I think it's time I moved these to my hardtail and get a new set for a new Enduro build I'm planning to complete over the winter.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

You would have more success posting in the right section.

Components maybe ?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Dammit...I though Hope was going to unveil a new IGH.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Dunno when the next Hope hubs will be coming out, but I can unreservedly recommend the Pro4s, they're awesome. My old Marin ran Pro2 hubs for a number of years, and they were great, but I did eventually kill the front hub where braking forces swaged out the rotor-side bearing boss. I built up a couple of wheels using Pro4 hubs in early 2017 and here at the end of 2020 they're still running the same bearings without a trace of play. The only maintenance I've had to do is an annual clean and re-lube of the freehub, and one set of replacement pawl springs. The Pro2 hubs required new bearings all round once a year. Also, the improvements on the Pro4 haven't made them any heavier than the Pro2. This isn't 4 years of solid riding, I should add, as my Marin has been re-classified as Winter Bike since Autumn 2017, but that is 4 wet, muddy British Winters, which is equivalent to 2 years/100 hours of constant mud.

Off the top of my head, here are the improvements in the Pro4 hubs compared to the Pro2:

*Front Pro4*
Slightly larger flanges for a stiffer wheel.
Slightly larger bearings for longer bearing life.
*
Rear Pro4*
Slightly larger flanges for a stiffer wheel.
Slightly larger bearings for longer bearing life.
Slightly higher freehub POE (44 POE, up from 40 in the Pro2).
One of the freehub bearings is now a tougher spec to increase bearing life.

The rear Pro4 freehub freewheeling sound is still relatively loud compared to other hubs, which may or may not be a good thing depending on personal preference, but it's not quite as loud as the Pro2 and it does sound much classier.


----------

